# How much for all new bearing on Curado?



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

I have two of the older model Super Free Curados and 2 of the newer 201E7's How much should I expect to spend to change out all of the bearings?

Thanks


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Figure on the high side about $10 a bearing, on the low side about $5.

The old 200(1)BSF have 4 bearings and one anti-reverse bearing that really doesn't go bad unless its really rusted.

Pretty sure the 201E7 is the same, it might have more on the handles. I can't recall.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

The E has 6 bearings + the anti reverse bearing.


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

Really? I was told one of bearings in the E7's is $30 alone. Having these reels cleaned right now and it looks like I'm at a little over $300.00 right now with parts and labor. Does that sound right for (4) reels?


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Depends on what grade of bearing is being used for replacement. Orange seal ceramics will cost about $30/ pair. If you're replacing with ABEC 7's, they are more expensive than 5's. Boca bearing has a ABEC 5 Curado kit for about $35 with ABEC 5 bearings. 


DB


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Quite honestly, if the bearings are spinning free after a cleaning and you want to improve the casting distance, just replace the spool bearings. If the pinion and drive shaft bearing are gritty then yes go ahead and replace them. Most of the time when I flush the bearings out they clean out fine. Two spool bearings per reel. Putting ceramic bearings in for a pinion or drive shaft bearing just because is over kill IMO Granted, that's all I replace with, but I don't replace unless the bearings are done..Dip


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

What Dipsay said.........!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

are you getting kissed also?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

trout250 said:


> are you getting kissed also?


LMAO! Guess it depends on who's doing the kissing


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Just do not drop any thing at the shop. 

Dips and Mike are our two of our resident reel experts. If in doubt you might have them take a look depending on where you live. There are some other good guys here to that do the work. 

Hey Trout250 how are your night fishing lights working? Catching a lot of fish the summer?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

My question is did you walk in and tell them to replace all the bearings or is replacing all of them the recommendation of the shop/person servicing the reels?

We have customers all the time that say "go ahead and replace all the bearings". What that says to me is they want it back in like new mechanical condition. At that point we like to educate them that it's a waste of money if the bearing doesn't need to be replaced.

None of those bearings cost $30 alone but to clean and service the reel @ $20 labor and $10 for the one bearing that does bring you to $30.

$300 to clean/service the reels and replace ALL the bearings... depending on what the service charge is... sounds in the ballpark.


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

Keep in mind that it also greatly depends on the condition of the rest of the reel.

If you are replacing all the bearings and servicing the reels there may be significant corrosion inside that takes time to deal with and may be reflected in the price you were quoted.

4 reels with 5 bearings @$10 each plus labor...I think you get to $300 pretty darn quick.

It really comes down to if they needed to be replaced and what else had to be done.


----------



## meross (May 19, 2011)

I believe this gentleman is referring to the repairs I did for him. The two Curados were all rusted inside including the anti-reverse bearings, which are the approx. "$30.00" bearing and tube he was referring to. The spool bearings were replaced with Bocas, as were the crank shaft and pinion bearings. The super frees were not as bad and were repaired accordingly. The other parts used for these repairs were bought locally and this customer was given the receipt from the store. I do not mark up those parts which in this case were abouth$98.00. All the bad parts were returned to the customer in individual bags for his inspection. The labor was $20.00 per reel. I don't this was unfair. and the turn around was 4 days.


----------



## meross (May 19, 2011)

I failed to mention, that included pick up and delivery after the repairs.


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

meross said:


> I believe this gentleman is referring to the repairs I did for him. The two Curados were all rusted inside including the anti-reverse bearings, which are the approx. "$30.00" bearing and tube he was referring to. The spool bearings were replaced with Bocas, as were the crank shaft and pinion bearings. The super frees were not as bad and were repaired accordingly. The other parts used for these repairs were bought locally and this customer was given the receipt from the store. I do not mark up those parts which in this case were abouth$98.00. All the bad parts were returned to the customer in individual bags for his inspection. The labor was $20.00 per reel. I don't this was unfair. and the turn around was 4 days.


I think that is more than fair. In fact, you undercharged him on labor.

Unfortunately, the very same guys that have no idea how to take care of their gear have no clue as to what it takes to get their stuff back in order.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Blast-n-cast said:


> Really? I was told one of bearings in the E7's is $30 alone. Having these reels cleaned right now and it looks like I'm at a little over $300.00 right now with parts and labor. Does that sound right for (4) reels?


Yes that's cheap


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

Blast-n-cast said:


> Really? I was told one of bearings in the E7's is $30 alone. Having these reels cleaned right now and it looks like I'm at a little over $300.00 right now with parts and labor. Does that sound right for (4) reels?


You got a deal. If you let the corrosion get so bad the AR clutch goes you are lucky that the reels are salvageable at all.

Take better care of your stuff! sad3sm


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

CoralSeas said:


> I think that is more than fair. In fact, you undercharged him on labor.
> 
> Unfortunately, the very same guys that have no idea how to take care of their gear have no clue as to what it takes to get their stuff back in order.


Fist of all, I posted my initial inquiry simply because I have not ever paid someone to clean/repair my reels and wanted some feedback to gauge the pricing I was being quoted. I did not ask to have all the bearings replaced, I asked to have my reels cleaned/repaired if necessary. I was asking that question here as a worst case scenario to again get an idea of pricing to try to figure out how I was at $300 in cleaning/repair. I bought the (2) 201BSF back in 2002 or 2003 so this guy that has "no idea how to take care of their gear" must have been doing something right all those years since I live on the coast and fish at least once a week. As for the (2) 201E7's I'm not sure whats up with them. After I bought them I had a buddy that told me the newer Curados were junk and he had been having so many issues he was going back to the old greenies. I'm starting to think there may have been something to what he was saying. None of these reels were ever dunked and they were rinsed with fresh water after every use just as I do with all my fishing gear. Occasionally they were minimally broken down cleaned and lubed, but that was the extent of it as they never seemed to require more. These particular reels had not been used as much over the last year so maybe them sitting in my garage had something to do with it.


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

Blast-n-cast said:


> Fist of all, I posted my initial inquiry simply because I have not ever paid someone to clean/repair my reels and wanted some feedback to gauge the pricing I was being quoted. I did not ask to have all the bearings replaced, I asked to have my reels cleaned/repaired if necessary. I was asking that question here as a worst case scenario to again get an idea of pricing to try to figure out how I was at $300 in cleaning/repair. I bought the (2) 201BSF back in 2002 or 2003 so this guy that has "no idea how to take care of their gear" must have been doing something right all those years since I live on the coast and fish at least once a week. As for the (2) 201E7's I'm not sure whats up with them. After I bought them I had a buddy that told me the newer Curados were junk and he had been having so many issues he was going back to the old greenies. I'm starting to think there may have been something to what he was saying. None of these reels were ever dunked and they were rinsed with fresh water after every use just as I do with all my fishing gear. Occasionally they were minimally broken down cleaned and lubed, but that was the extent of it as they never seemed to require more. These particular reels had not been used as much over the last year so maybe them sitting in my garage had something to do with it.


Ya know, as soon as I posted I was afraid that I might ruffle some feathers so fwiw, sorry about that.

Unfortunately this beautiful class of reel that we love has some quirks and require a lot of regular maintenance to keep happy. The gaps around the thumb button from every company are notorious for allowing water into the reel. Even reels that have never been dunked but fished and then rinsed, the well meaning spray gets salt inside where it can do it's worst.

There simply is no substitute for regular opening of the reel.

Your original post makes sense in that you didn't have trouble before and were unpleasantly surprised by a $300 bill (we all would feel the same)....but also that they didn't get fished for 2 years also makes sense as the inactivity really let the corrosion get going.

In a perfect world they would have been completely serviced before being set aside for such a period. It is a common tale to then find trouble after such a time.

Anyways, thanks for posting as it is good to hear the whole story. I hope you can appreciate that guys less diligent that you commonly bash the reel repair guys without understanding their part in the process or what the AR bearing cost is etc...that can lead to hurt feelings when it appears they are being accused of over charging you.

best


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Blast-n-cast said:


> ...and they were rinsed with fresh water after every use...


This was a key comment to me. If you're going to rinse a reel, whether the water is fresh or not, and then not open it up, you can expect corrosion. And the roller clutch bearing and its tube are prime candidates for that corrosion. Sure, rinse your rods and lures, but don't spray down those reels, just wipe them down. As someone else said, you have to break them down regularly, inspect for problems, clean bearings, and lubricate, that's just part of the game.


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco (Jul 14, 2014)

Blast-n-cast said:


> Really? I was told one of bearings in the E7's is $30 alone. Having these reels cleaned right now and it looks like I'm at a little over $300.00 right now with parts and labor. Does that sound right for (4) reels?[/Q
> 
> All 4 bearings from Boca Bearing are $40. That's for the shielded ABEC 5's


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

Gulfcoastkcco said:


> Blast-n-cast said:
> 
> 
> > Really? I was told one of bearings in the E7's is $30 alone. Having these reels cleaned right now and it looks like I'm at a little over $300.00 right now with parts and labor. Does that sound right for (4) reels?[/Q
> ...


----------

